# Need Some Help



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Quick background for those who have not read my other posts. Sorry if this is redundant for some but I need some help so I'm asking the experts. I put a lot of time/effort into my yard and need to get this under control!

I follow the Bermuda bible, cut ever 3 days or so at 1.5" with a Toro Commercial, water 1" weekly, use Dimension for Pre E and Celsius for Post E and make sure the yard gets enough Nitrogen/Fert.
(It scalped a little today when I cut because I have been out of town)

New yard is tricky because it was not kept up by previous neighbors but I now have it looking good enough to where people stop and compliment it. Still not up to par for me though.
(Been at new house for about 5 weeks)

Two issues:

1. I still do not know what the heck this stuff is and it is spreading in my Bermuda, I actually sprayed glyphosate over the large areas of it to go ahead and kill it so I am waiting for those dead spots in my yard to heal now. The problem is, it is popping up in new areas along with some other weeds.

2. First thing I did when I moved in about 5 weeks ago was put down an application of Dimension (Lesco).

Should the Dimension be preventing better or am I just expecting to much to be starting mid-season?

OR......Should I use a different Pre E?

And does anyone know what the heck that weed/grass is that keeps popping up? I took a couple of pics in the small bare spot that was under a large tree I just cut down so you can see it better.

There's also a picture in the nice thick part of the yard, look closely right in the middle and you can see the large blades.

Lastly a pic of whole yard so you get an idea.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Pre emergents for summer weeds needed to go down in March-April before the seeds can germinate. Too late now.

Those "weeds" almost look like St Augustine grass to me. I see large runners.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I understand that. But we moved in long after that. So I immediately put some down. I'm not being rude but that did not answer any of my questions. I figured putting down pre e late is better than never. So I guess what I'm asking is should it have at least kept more from spreading.....which it did not.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> So I guess what I'm asking is should it have at least kept more from spreading.....which it did not.


It doesn't stop it in its tracks. Think of it like weed birth control. It prevents it from growing into a plant. If the seed makes it into a full blown plant, you need post-emergent at that point.

It could be dallisgrass or something that's just already germinated before the dimension was applied.

Are you putting down an 1" of water, via irrigation, no matter how much it rained?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess what I'm asking is should it have at least kept more from spreading.....which it did not.
> ...


Thanks for the help! No, I've had the sprinklers off for three weeks due to the TONS of rain we've had.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Handbrush that stuff with full strength glyphosate and see if that smokes it.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Might be goosegrass (I'm no expert). I've had something similar pop up in my Bermuda, and Celsius hasn't touched it (yet). Hand-applied glyphosate may be your only choice, or plain ol' hand pulling.

I'm in a similar situation with Pre-E. At least you applied some. By the time I learned about them, my window of opportunity had passed. All the warm season grasses had germinated, so I've been fighting them with post-e all summer. good times!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Handbrush that stuff with full strength glyphosate and see if that smokes it.


I did! That's what all those dang dead spots in my yard are! The crap keeps popping up in different places now and I dont want my whole yard to be covered in yellow holes haha!

Could I just wait till the grass goes dormant and then smoke everything with glyphosate then?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You can, assuming it doesn't go dormant at the exact same time as the bermuda. You may have a week or two once the weather turns.

I got the impression you sprayed it with diluted glyphsoate +water.

What other chemicals are in your inventory?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> You can, assuming it doesn't go dormant at the exact same time as the bermuda. You may have a week or two once the weather turns.
> 
> I got the impression you sprayed it with diluted glyphsoate +water.
> 
> What other chemicals are in your inventory?


I brushed some and then just started spraying, a high rate though. It def killed where I sprayed as you can see but the crap keeps coming up in new places.

I have Celsius, 2-4D, Glyphosate, and that's all I've ever really needed (plus Lesco 24-0-11 for fert). I guess I'll just have to be patient this year and cannot expect it to be perfect being that we moved in during the middle of summer to a neglected lawn.

I'll make sure to put some some Pre-E next month and then again in Feb or March before I scalp.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Your pre- for next month, is that to get you through until February? Using dimension for that as well?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ahab1997 said:


> Might be goosegrass (I'm no expert). I've had something similar pop up in my Bermuda, and Celsius hasn't touched it (yet). Hand-applied glyphosate may be your only choice, or plain ol' hand pulling.
> 
> I'm in a similar situation with Pre-E. At least you applied some. By the time I learned about them, my window of opportunity had passed. All the warm season grasses had germinated, so I've been fighting them with post-e all summer. good times!


 Goose grass is really easy to identify my opinion. It has a white center and a wheel like shape to the spokes.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't see a way to avoid brown spots? You're killing off the crabgrass. It's always gonna turn brown.

If you don't want brown spots, only thing I know to do would be to wait it out. Put down pre-m in the fall.. again in Spring. And hopefully none will germinate back up?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Your pre- for next month, is that to get you through until February? Using dimension for that as well?


Correct, I always do Sept or so and then in Feb or March so I've really never battled weeds before like this.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> I don't see a way to avoid brown spots? You're killing off the crabgrass. It's always gonna turn brown.
> 
> If you don't want brown spots, only thing I know to do would be to wait it out. Put down pre-m in the fall.. again in Spring. And hopefully none will germinate back up?


I'm kinda starting to think this, whatever that crap is is, it's really tough!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Ahab1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Might be goosegrass (I'm no expert). I've had something similar pop up in my Bermuda, and Celsius hasn't touched it (yet). Hand-applied glyphosate may be your only choice, or plain ol' hand pulling.
> ...


I agree, def not goose grass!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Kustrud that looks to be crabgrass from the photos. Celsius can control it with the high rate, but I would try using quinclorac or MSMA if you can get some. Pre-emergent next year should control it if applied earlier in the season.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @Kustrud that looks to be crabgrass from the photos. Celsius can control it with the high rate, but I would try using quinclorac or MSMA if you can get some. Pre-emergent next year should control it if applied earlier in the season.


That's what I thought so I hit it with a high rate and all it it was yellow the Bermuda, didn't touch my mystery weed!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Kustrud that looks to be crabgrass from the photos. Celsius can control it with the high rate, but I would try using quinclorac or MSMA if you can get some. Pre-emergent next year should control it if applied earlier in the season.
> ...


Well, that rules out St Augustine too. It could be dallisgrass or possibly another paspalum, but MSMA would likely smoke it either way.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Here is a photo of dallisgrass in Bermuda. Kind of looks dead on.

The other one I found that kind of resembles it is cheatgrass but it says it doesn't grow in summer heat.


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

How long ago did you spray it with a high rate of Celsius? As others have said it looks like dallisgrass but Celsius should have turned it purple (I haven't had great luck with it taking it out though). Any spots that have seedheads (that is usually a easy way to determine the mystery weed)?

For areas that are bunched together you can also try placing a small handful of quick release synthetic fertilizer to kill it (there will be some collateral damage to your desirable grass) and then the desirable grass that isn't killed will be turbo charged to help fill it in.

-tlg


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

thatlawnguy said:


> How long ago did you spray it with a high rate of Celsius? As others have said it looks like dallisgrass but Celsius should have turned it purple (I haven't had great luck with it taking it out though). Any spots that have seedheads (that is usually a easy way to determine the mystery weed)?
> 
> For areas that are bunched together you can also try placing a small handful of quick release synthetic fertilizer to kill it (there will be some collateral damage to your desirable grass) and then the desirable grass that isn't killed will be turbo charged to help fill it in.
> 
> -tlg


I appreciate all the help but I don't think it's Dallasgrass. I think it's just plain old crabgrass the more I look online at pictures and the way it's spreading. What y'all think?

Found this pic online and it looks just like this in my yard.

It's not this thick or bad, but looks identical.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> thatlawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > How long ago did you spray it with a high rate of Celsius? As others have said it looks like dallisgrass but Celsius should have turned it purple (I haven't had great luck with it taking it out though). Any spots that have seedheads (that is usually a easy way to determine the mystery weed)?
> ...





Spammage said:


> @Kustrud that looks to be crabgrass from the photos. Celsius can control it with the high rate, but I would try using quinclorac or MSMA if you can get some. Pre-emergent next year should control it if applied earlier in the season.


I agree, but I have had some success with Celsius, so I'm surprised you didn't.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > thatlawnguy said:
> ...


I'll hit the new spots with Max rate Celsius and post results.


----------

